# Chaffhaye



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.chaffhaye.com/home

Anybody use this stuff or had any experience?
We usually get big winds that like to destroy tarps right before it rains. If this stuff was even close to the same cost as hay I would do it just for storage reasons. I pay $100 per ton for good alfalfa and $80 to $90 for grass.


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

This came to mind when I read your post.

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=203&p=2822&hilit=chaffhaye#p2822


----------



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

Should have known that PGF already had it covered.
It sound as if I my battle with tarps will continue.
Maybe If I get a videotape of me getting blown over the goat pen I can get my own reality show??
The adventures with tarp-man?


----------



## gsbswf (Apr 5, 2009)

Our plan is to get a used little flatbed trailer, the little ones you wouldn't ever want to drive on the highway, or an old pickup bed trailer. I will build a simple hinged box on it that I can fit 2-4 hay bales in. Then I just tow it down to the barn, fill it up, and back in next to the pen. Of course, that is only for the immediate use hay, I have an open front barn to stick the rest in, and the tarp on that seems to hold up for about a year.


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

The Chaffhaye does meet CWF requirements. I do not feed it full time, but I do keep some around for trips when I need to take extra feed. Tracking down CWF hay can be tough in the early spring and summer.


----------

